# Anyone use Bovedas for Curing?



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

I am thinking about trying the Boveda thing in a few jars this time around.

As far as I have read, the 62% is the one I want.

And, the 8 gram packets should do a large (1/2 gal) mason jar just fine.

I'll probably get a 12 pack and try it in 12 jars.

Any suggestions or tips, as always, are welcome.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I believe Multi uses them.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Very popular with the younger growers, who don't mind opening their jars daily, I just to prefer to opening my curing closet door to air, but others use mason jars with cheap chinese Rh devices attached to the interior just as good, 
owning these can be addictive and very very expensive ...lol

I prefer to use a pre owned Humidor like for cigars etc, classy ...lol

you can also get Boveda packs similar to silca gel pack you buy at the drugstore, I use these with great results for long term storage


----------



## ickythump3 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you put the end of the stalk into boiling water right after you cut it, does it shoot the THC directly to the buds??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2014)

i am not trying to hijack this thread but do you let your harvest get to 55-60% humidity before using th 62% boveda packs for long term storage? i have about a 1/4 lb in need to store for 6 months to a year in 4 quart mason jars.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

I put the Bovedas in jars with pot that was still drying at 75% to 77% and they did not bring it down at all compared to the jar without the Bovedas. Same with or without.

I am very disappointed, so far.

I did have a jar that dried out to about 55% a while back and I put a Boveda Pack in there and it is reading 62% right now.

I have more experimenting to do with these but so far, it looks to me like they are no good during the drying time. Only after the pot is dry, are they used to maintain a 62%.

At least that's the way it seems to me so far.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2014)

nah im old fashioned dont use them


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been using them for this most recent cure and I am not impressed. I have 4 packets in one jar and none in the next jar. They are curing at the same rate. This will be the last time for me. Waste of money, IMO.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2014)

i thought they were more for long term storage since the optimal cure zone sounds like it is 55-60% and most of the recommendations i see are to use the 62% packs.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, maybe you are right because they didn't do anything during the curing process.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2014)

i have some bud that is 18 months or so old in a jar with one pack(i put aside a bit from each harvest for laughs). the humidity was above 60 in the jar when i set this aside for long term storage and with the pack in the jar, the buds don't smoke the best. i think they are too moist. nice flavor though.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 21, 2014)

People, people. These packs are not for drying or curing, they are for long storage of already dried and cured buds. If you try to cure buds with these in the jar, you will notice the taste and texture difference.

I have a QP all dried cured and in jars, that is not starting to get below 55%,  my jars will now get the 62% packs and sit for 6-8 months.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 21, 2014)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Have used these humidity packs for long term, 6 mos. - 1 year or more, with good results. I dry it, trim it, jar it with the packs. Burp it daily for 4 - 5 weeks, then every couple days, once a week and so on. Check the packs, if it`s hard, replace it. Do have year old and a little older herb that is as good as it ever was. I think they work great for long term storage AFTER it`s dried properly.


----------



## mrnice (Sep 14, 2014)

Im with Hackerman on the drying with Bovedas, i plonked my dampish buds into airtight container and next day it was soaking on the container walls.
I kept them out of the container until they were dried out lots more then added the Bovedas to container which then added moisture to the buds.
Ive also had a little of Multis Boveda cured buds and they were spot on.
Saying all this i did opt for 49% version and that was way too dry.
Mrnice


----------

